# ESV - The Lutheran Study Bible



## JM (Mar 29, 2009)

The Lutheran Study Bible



> Reformation Day 2009
> Pre-order now.
> 
> Engage in devotional, Christ-centered Bible reading and study with the distinctive, comprehensive notes and practical application of The Lutheran Study Bible. This new Bible is the first in English to be developed from the ground-up with notes that are distinctively Lutheran, prepared by Lutheran contributors from over twenty Lutheran church bodies. Current Lutheran scholarship, insights from the Church Fathers, and rich devotional commentary provide meaningful perspective for both young and mature Christians.


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 29, 2009)

cool


----------



## SolaGratia (Mar 29, 2009)

Samples of The Lutheran Study Bible

I have been reading the samples and notes look excellent.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 29, 2009)

Go read the study notes for Romans 9, 13 they take the "chicken" way out like most lutherans
Why do they always feel the need to do that
I wish they would step up and say the WHOLE truth.


----------



## shackleton (Mar 29, 2009)

It also has pictures of Jesus, which I am sure will bug some non-Lutherans.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 29, 2009)

And some Luthereans


----------



## SolaGratia (Mar 29, 2009)

To compare with the upcoming ESV Lutheran Study Bible this is what other ESV "Study Bibles" have noted on Romans 9:13.

*The ESV Study Bible says*:

Rom. 9:13 The citation of Mal. 1:2–3 also shows that God set his saving love on Jacob and rejected (hated) Esau. “Hated” is startling, but as a sinner Esau did not deserve to be chosen by God, who remains just in not choosing everyone. The salvation of anyone at all comes only from God's mercy.


Mal. 1:2-3 In a classic text, which Paul quotes in Rom. 9:13, Malachi appeals to God's elective and unconditional love of Jacob and corresponding hatred of Esau. In this context loved refers to choice rather than affection, and hated refers to rejection rather than animosity (which was explicitly prohibited against Edomites, Esau's descendants, in Deut. 23:7).


*And the ESV Reformation Study Bible say**s*:

Rom. 9:13 Jacob I loved, but Esau I hated. This distinguishing purpose of God in election (v. 11) is furhter confirmed by the words of Mal. 1:2, 3, which explain God's love to Israel as rooted in His free choice of Jacob rather than Esau. "Hated" here cannot be reduced to "loved less," as the context of Mal. 1:3, 4 makes clear. It must carry the sense of rejection and antipathy.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Gil -

Why the citations from the ESV Study Bible? The remark Martin made was about the wimpiness of the ESV Lutheran Study Bible, which indeed takes the insipid "loves less" approach in Romans 9:13, as Martin said. 

Those notes say at Romans 9:13, "Refers to the nations of Israel and Edom. The "love/hate" language emphasizes preferences of one over another, not literal hatred. (Compare Gen. 29:30 to 29:31)" (Lutheran Study Bible)

The ESV Study Bible notes, while not as strong as the notes for the Reformation Study Bible, are still sound. 

Todd



SolaGratia said:


> ESV Study Bible
> 
> Rom. 9:13 The citation of Mal. 1:2–3 also shows that God set his saving love on Jacob and rejected (hated) Esau. “Hated” is startling, but as a sinner Esau did not deserve to be chosen by God, who remains just in not choosing everyone. The salvation of anyone at all comes only from God's mercy.
> 
> ...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 29, 2009)

I suppose I'd be more excited about a Lutheran Study Bible if I had a higher opinion of Lutheran theology.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## SolaGratia (Mar 29, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Hi Gil -
> 
> Why the citations from the ESV Study Bible? The remark Martin made was about the wimpiness of the ESV Lutheran Study Bible, which indeed takes the insipid "loves less" approach in Romans 9:13, as Martin said.
> 
> ...



Todd,

I posted those citations in order to compare it with other ESV "study bibles" that are out there. The ESV Lutheran Study Bible notes on Rom. 9:13 are, I agreed, weak, and so I wanted to show Martin (who lives in Denmark) that there are other study bibles available. One does not have to agreed with every single note.

The first thing that came to my mind after I read Martin comments regarding the notes on Rom. 9:13 was "I wonder what such and such bible have said in this passage" and so just in case other folks taught the same, I posted to help.


I don't see what is the big deal why I posted those other study bible notes.

Now one is disagreeing.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 29, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> Todd,
> 
> I posted those citations in order to compare it with other ESV "study bibles" that are out there. The ESV Lutheran Study Bible notes on Rom. 9:13 are, I agreed, weak, and so I wanted to show Martin (who lives in Denmark) that there are other study bibles available. One does not have to agreed with every single note.
> 
> ...



Gil -

I wasn't disturbed by what you posted - but because you posted those notes with no accompanying explanation, I just thought perhaps you misunderstood Martin's question and what he was talking about. Because you didn't explain why you were posting those notes, I was confused about why you did so. Thus, I just wanted to know what your intent was - not that I thought it was inappropriate in the least. Your post would have been a lot more helpful if you had simply told us what your reasons were (as you just did in your reply now) for posting those quotations. 

Todd


----------



## ptmccain (Apr 18, 2009)

*The Lutheran Study Bible*

Greetings,

I noticed that The Lutheran Study Bible has been discussed here and I thank those who have mentioned it. I thought this board would be fascinated, and distressed, at a comparison I have done between The Lutheran Study Bible published by Concordia Publishing House and the Bible being published by the liberal mainline church: the Evangelical Lutheran Church in America. It is a very sad case study of what happens when a church body surrenders a high view of the Scriptures.

Two Lutheran Study Bibles? A Cautionary Tale Cyberbrethren: A Lutheran blog by Paul T. McCain


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 19, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Go read the study notes for Romans 9, 13 they take the "chicken" way out like most lutherans
> Why do they always feel the need to do that
> I wish they would step up and say the WHOLE truth.



Amen Brother, I am reminded of the Confessional Lutheran translation of the Bible by Beck in the 1970s(the AAT), in which Beck absolutely butchers the verses in Romans dealing with Reprobation.


----------



## ptmccain (Apr 29, 2009)

*The Lutheran Study Bible Sampler Available*

If folks are curious to know what The Lutheran Study Bible is like, they can take a look at a 48 page sampler. It's available here. Other samples are available online:

The Lutheran Study Bible


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 29, 2009)

ptmccain said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I noticed that The Lutheran Study Bible has been discussed here and I thank those who have mentioned it. I thought this board would be fascinated, and distressed, at a comparison I have done between The Lutheran Study Bible published by Concordia Publishing House and the Bible being published by the liberal mainline church: the Evangelical Lutheran Church in America. It is a very sad case study of what happens when a church body surrenders a high view of the Scriptures.
> 
> Two Lutheran Study Bibles? A Cautionary Tale Cyberbrethren: A Lutheran blog by Paul T. McCain



What are those monsters at the elca doing? Are they publishing a bible (or sorts)? I know McCain and he's solidly confessional (LCMS, I think). But what's he got to do with that elca-trash?


----------

